# SCB Stingray Sport / Mercury250 ProXS - Metallic Maroon



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Stingray Sport 
Rod Locker
Rear Seat
Garmin 546s
MinnKota I Pilot 36v/101#
Audio - Fusion Ip600, WetSounds 6.5"

Mercury 250 ProXS TM 1.75
Mercury Bravo One XS - 24"

Coastline Trailer

Thank you Joe!


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Beautiful boat. Question....who made the seat bottom cushion for the back seat and how is it attached to the deck. This is exactly the setup I want on my boat. Thanks!


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

"AGGIE" Dream boat for sure !


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok SCB..this one has my eye big time....whats a ball park figure on setup like this. I am going to be looking to get a second boat on order in the fall for next spring. PM me if you prefer


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Most beautiful sport model to date! Thanks SCB!

Passengers that have ridden in the back seat really like it!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Specsniper said:


> Beautiful boat. Question....who made the seat bottom cushion for the back seat and how is it attached to the deck. This is exactly the setup I want on my boat. Thanks!


X2. Already have a boat. I could really use a seat like that.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> X2. Already have a boat. I could really use a seat like that.


Here's the backrest. I'm about to pick one up and will most likely have the seat bottom custom made. My thought was to use stainless snaps to secure seat to deck but looking for other options. Can tell how SCB has done it here.

http://www.marineproducts.net/folding-horizontal-mount-back-rest/


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*Back Seat*


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Call SCB. If the design works as is on you boat, then they may be willing to sell you the whole kit. I know for a fact they are extremely busy, so be nice and patient.


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome boats as always. Thanks and Gig Em!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome to the club BaffinBayAg!


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks James!


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*One more time*

Just had to see this at the front of the boating forum one more time.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

BaffinBayAg said:


> Just had to see this at the front of the boating forum one more time.


Fresh set of pics w/ fish, or a YouTube link w running video would be a great way to get it going.


----------



## topstitcher (Apr 14, 2011)

Or you can call South Texas Alum worx and upholstery to have them make one for you!!!
361-657-0555


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*Boat Storage or Cover*

I decided to go with a cover while I build the boat shed.

The 24' center consle cover available at academy fits fore/aft and the width. The tall burn bar is too much for the sides, so i'll have to modify it.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Added some proper TX numbers to the boat...and some ATM decals.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Gig em! Boat looks awesome!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking rig, Congrats!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Awesome boat. Congrats and _Gig 'Em_


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Gig em! Wow man...take me take me....one of the best looking SCB's for sure!


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Ordered a hull color matching ice chest. I told Eric to choose cushion colors and patterns that rock. Can't wait to see what he comes up with! My plan is to recover the other cushions and seats to match. In the meantime, post your favorite SCB upholstery!


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I wouldn't leave that sucker outside, I would knock down a wall and put it in my bedroom and sleep in it. Nice boat congrats.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*Boat shed*



2013Shoalcat said:


> I wouldn't leave that sucker outside, I would knock down a wall and put it in my bedroom and sleep in it. Nice boat congrats.


I considered boat storage, but to dang busy to have to get ready to start getting ready!LOL So, boat cover it is..... and obsessive waxing.

Boat shed will commence right after I finish a privacy fence. Just 400 more pickets and three gates to go.

Boat shed will probably cost less than the fence!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

SEC-stylin'......

Gig Em!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Maroon?!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the new Bobs dual jack plate was built with SCB in mind.....


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Durtjunkee said:


> Maroon?!!!


Maroon ?!!!

Hmmm, let me brake this down.

"Maroon ?" You are questioning if the boat is maroon.

The correct answer is the boat is maroon and light gray with gloss black/metallic silver decals, and black motor with standard mercury pro xs decals.

"!!!" You absolutely can't believe the boat is maroon so you are second guessing your own question by a factor of 3 (!!! = X3)

Questioning if the boat is maroon once is good enough. You dont need to ask the same question multiple times.

Any more questions?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Nope...I achieved my goal. :-D


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

Now that is an SCB that looks like it was made to FISH. Very nice.

Steve


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

SCB color matching cooler is a classy addition! In my opinion.


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome boat !!!


----------

